# nvidia 6629 with kernel-2.6.13-r5

## AliasXZ

anyone tried nvidia kernel & glx v 6629 with kernel-2.6.13 r5 ?

cant seem to get it to work, 2.6.12-r10 works fine tho..

any changes i need to make to my config??

thanks for help

----------

## TheWitePony

I just upgraded to 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 and used 7676 and everything worked great. Is there a reason you are using 6629?

----------

## AliasXZ

all above are masked... i havent bene using masked drivers cos i had trouble before

hmm i spose i could use a later version, sorry shud of thought of that, ill try and get back

cheers

----------

## TheWitePony

Oh yeah, you're right, they are masked. I just like to have the lastest nvidia drivers. But I don't see why 6629 wouldn't work.

Did you remember to "opengl-update" before you "modprobe nvidia" ?

----------

## AliasXZ

yup, ive done exactly the same thing that ive always done

```

modprobe nvidia

opengl-update nvidia

```

nevermind, im using 2.6.12 kernel now anyway... works fine - just a bit strange that the 2.6.13-r5 doesn't  :Question:   :Confused: 

----------

## TheWitePony

Check that it wasn't something strange like what happened to me last night. Still haven't figured out what caused it.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397205-highlight-.html

----------

## jn73

I too have an asus a7n8x mb, and so far i haven't been able to step up to 2.6.13-r5. I don't have any logs available atm but during my last attempt i got to the point where nvidia logo shows, mythtv started (auto from .xinitrc) but only the background showed (no menues) and x locked up completely. I had to shudown over ssh.

----------

## AliasXZ

hmmm, weird stuff   :Shocked: 

u using a 2612 kernel now?

----------

## jn73

Yup. 2.6.12-r9. Nvidia driver is 6629 but i also tried 7676.

I'm going to have another go with this tonight, check the /dev/nvidia0 and nvidiactl etc. I noticed they were missing another time when i tried 2.13. But since the background displayed i guess it can't be that problem.. I'll get some traces though, i ran out of time this morning  :Sad: 

----------

## captain_android

I had the same nvidia problem when I upgraded from 2.6.12 to 2.6.13. It was a couple of weeks ago so gentoo-r3 (iirc) not the latest r5.

Followed exactly the same procedure as I always have done but couldn't get X to work with the nvidia module.

So I got the latest (~x86) nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx and opengl-update, rebuilt etc and still nothing. Even tried a couple of reboots! Anyway, I gave up and went to bed. Next morning X boots up fine as if nothing was wrong  :Confused: 

I still can't explain what the problem was. It's pretty much fine now, though X sometimes hangs on shutdown which it never did before.

----------

## AliasXZ

it seems nvidia-glx+kernel is broken/temperamental with the latest kernels (in my opinion) maybe people who are having trouble should just stick to the 2612 kernels

we can't be the only few people who have experienced this problem, anyone else having same issue?

----------

## gerard27

I have recently upgraded to 2.6.13-r5.

No problem with 6629 other than translucency,but that had nothing to do with 2.6.13-r5.

My mb is Asus A7V8X-X

Athlon 1700+

Videocard XFX something FX5200 chip.

----------

## reto

i've got the same problem, made a kernel upgrade this weekend from 2.6.12 to 2.6.13r5 and recompiled the nvidia-kernel but since then x crashes always when executing startx. (i've did many kernel upgrade since i have my nvidia-graphiccard, but this never happened) now iam using the nv-driver. but i think i will downgrade back to the old kernel 2.6.12 this weekend.

i also tried to use the unstable nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx packages (normally i am using the stable ones) but like others in this tread, also i had no succes with this.

hope someone will find the solution

----------

## gerard27

I am sorry not being able to provide you with a solution.

I was having problems with translucency but they were solved.

I also hate to use masked packages.They were not masked without reason I assume.

Have you tried revdep-rebuild?

And what about gcc.If you upgrade gcc you must fix_libtoolize afterwards.

Good luck.

----------

## JanErik

I also had problems. Re-emerged nvidia-glx and ran /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh, then it worked.

(I also set up udev instead of devfs).

----------

## alligator421

Anyone also noticed some random freeze with kernel 2.6.13-r5 in opengl context ?

3 days ago, I upgraded from 2.6.13-r3 to 2.6.13-r5, and nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676 to nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676-r1

Since then, I had 3 random hard lockups (need a reset) in opengl context (quake 4).

I had none of these before.

I just step back to 2.6.13-r3 to see if the problem is not due to nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676-r1.

Stay tuned.

----------

## alligator421

 *alligator421 wrote:*   

> Anyone also noticed some random freeze with kernel 2.6.13-r5 in opengl context ?
> 
> 3 days ago, I upgraded from 2.6.13-r3 to 2.6.13-r5, and nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676 to nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676-r1
> 
> Since then, I had 3 random hard lockups (need a reset) in opengl context (quake 4).
> ...

 

Ok i found the problem. 2.6.13-r5 does not seem to be part of problem.

nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676-r1 is buggy.

I got no more freeze with nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676

----------

## AliasXZ

thats strange cos ive tried version 6629 all the way up unstable latest still no go

----------

